

Inbox is a reinvention of email from Google - jonchui
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/22/7039391/google-inbox

======
snide
Heh. This title brought back memories from 2009.

[http://readwrite.com/2009/05/28/google_wave_google_tries_to_...](http://readwrite.com/2009/05/28/google_wave_google_tries_to_reinvent_email)

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2009/09/google-w...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2009/09/google-
wave-moves-closer-to-reinventing-email/27516/)

~~~
qnaal
so it's like wave, but implemented on top of normal email?

~~~
dag11
It's nothing like Wave.

------
omarelamri
How does this compare to Mailbox from Dropbox?

~~~
jinushaun
Mailbox-style email triaging with Google Now machine learning and auto-
organization. It's very powerful, because it pulls out important information
in the email and displays them at the inbox level so you can, for example,
reply to calendar invites without opening the email.

~~~
omarelamri
How can Mailbox compete against this then?

------
franze
so basically google wave for those born after 2009?

